# Browning BDM 9mm problem



## CNP (Nov 10, 2013)

Hello,

Just purchased a Browning BDM pistol second hand. Doesn't appear as if its been shot much. Looks new. Cleaned it, shot about 100 rounds through it. Two problems occurred that troubles me. One, after loading it, I released the lever to let the slide go forward and it didn't pick up the round at all. Closed all the way on an empty chamber. Has only happened 2 or 3 times. The other thing is that twice, the slide didn't lock back after the last shot. There has been no problems while actually firing the gun, has otherwise ran like a sewing machine. I like this gun for it's narrow sleek lines and feels better in my hand than just about anything I've ever held. What do you all think? 

CNP


----------

